
“The Great ISAs” reading list - eatonphil
https://www.cs.cornell.edu/courses/cs7491/2020sp/
======
bogomipz
Is there any chance that these Zoom sessions might be recorded and made public
after the fact? I know I would love to listen to these discussion or talks and
I'm sure many others would as well. This looks fantastic.

~~~
skavi
nearly all of them have already taken place.

~~~
bogomipz
How does that change the question I am asking of whether they might have been
recorded and can be made available?

~~~
skavi
I don’t know how I misinterpreted your comment that badly. Sorry, I promise
I’m usually able to read.

------
commandlinefan
Oh, wow - the first paper on the list was co-authored by Amdahl and Brooks.

